# [SOLVED] [XORG] opengl-update

## Insenic

do zemergowania xscreensaver z flagą 

```
USE="opengl" emerge xscreensaver
```

podczas kompilacji gle, wyskakuje błąd. 

Na forum przeczytałem, że trzeba dać:

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

by móc to zainstalować. No to tak robię i dostaję coś takiego:

```
gentoo insenic # opengl-update xorg-x11

* Unrecognized option: xorg-x11

Usage: opengl-update [<options>] <GL implementation>

       Set the opengl implementation.

       Valid options:

       --use-old: only change the implementation if isn't already set.

       --prefix: set the source prefix (default: /usr)

       --dst-prefix: set the destination prefix (default: /usr)

Usage: opengl-update --get-implementation

       Print the current implementaion

Note:

       This utility switches between OpenGL implementations.  There is

       1 available implementation: nvidia

Examples:

       opengl-update xorg-x11

       This will setup things to use libGL.so from X.org.

       opengl-update nvidia

       This will setup things to use libGL.so from the nVidia drivers.
```

no i teraz nie wiem jak w końcu mam to wpisać ;) Ktoś może wie co mam zrobić?

----------

## _troll_

zdaje sie, ze napisane jest wolami:

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> opengl-update xorg-x11
> 
> ...

 

po mojemu - wszystko jasne. Komunikaty (edit: w pierwszej kolejnosci) sluza do czytania, nie do wklejania na forum....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Insenic

rozumiem, że jest jeden dostępny. Tylko niewłaściwie zadałem pytanie. Przedstawiałem komunikat by było jasne o co chodzi. Ja pytam się co zrobić by móc zmienić na xorg-x11 bo to muszę zrobić by zainstalowac xscreensaver. Komunikat niestety nie mówi mi tego.

----------

## _troll_

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> rozumiem, że jest jeden dostępny. Tylko niewłaściwie zadałem pytanie. Przedstawiałem komunikat by było jasne o co chodzi. Ja pytam się co zrobić by móc zmienić na xorg-x11 bo to muszę zrobić by zainstalowac xscreensaver. Komunikat niestety nie mówi mi tego.

 

Mowiac szczerze - to ciekawe, co sie stalo, ze xorg zainstalowal sie bez wlasnej implementacji OpenGL..... pierwszy raz sie z tym spotykam.

Mozesz podac wiecej info? Informacje o pakiecie z zainstalowanymi flagami, jakis log x'sow?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## astronomo

Moim zdaniem brak 'opengl' w USE podczas kompilowania xorg-x11. Więc rozwiązaniem będzie wstawienie 'opengl' do USE i przekompilowanie pakietów zależnych od niego, czyli emerge --newuse -uDv world lub samych X'ów emerge --newuse -v xorg-x11.Last edited by astronomo on Sat Feb 26, 2005 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _troll_

 *astronomo wrote:*   

> Moim zdaniem brak 'opengl' w USE.

 

hehehehe - zapewne strzal w 10  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Insenic

```
emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls -opengl +pam +sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint -xv 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

xorg.0.log:

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 #4 Fri Feb 25 01:44:12 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 25 February 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 26 14:53:48 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "NEC MultiSync FE 750+"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce 2 MX 400"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 1106,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1106,3044 rev 46 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1033,0035 card 1033,0035 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 1033,0035 card 1033,0035 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:2: chip 1033,00e0 card 1462,3504 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3147 card 1106,0000 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,4720 rev 40 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0110 card 0000,0000 rev b2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdde00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcdc00000 - 0xddcfffff (0x10100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] rev 178, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xd0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xdfef0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfff7000 - 0xdfff77ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfff7000 - 0xdfff77ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfff7000 - 0xdfff77ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfff7000 - 0xdfff77ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfff7000 - 0xdfff77ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDE000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce2 MX/MX 400

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.11.00.18.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are not supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): NEC MultiSync FE 750+: Using hsync range of 31.00-96.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): NEC MultiSync FE 750+: Using vrefresh range of 55.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,NEC MultiSync FE 750+) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,NEC MultiSync FE 750+) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,NEC MultiSync FE 750+) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (height 1536 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "960x720" (height 1440 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "928x696" (height 1392 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (330, 240) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdffffe00 - 0xdffffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfff7000 - 0xdfff77ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdfffff00 - 0xdfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 7

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

----------

## _troll_

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv xorg-x11
> 
> ...

 wygalda, ze astronomo podal rozwiazanie -> przekompiluj xorg'a ze wspraciem dla opengl (USE="opengl").

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Insenic

Fakt! Zastanawiałem się tylko dlaczego skompilowłem xorg'a bez opengl? Chyba dlatego:

* Previous xorg-x11 installation detected

* Enabling PAM features in xorg-x11...

* See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76936

* The opengl USE flag currently requires the xv flag.

To pojawia się na wstępie emergowania xorg'a i dalej nie idzie (error).

----------

## _troll_

```
USE="xv opengl" emerge xorg-x11
```

przejdzie?

----------

## Insenic

Właśnie robi się:

```
USE="xv" emerge xorg-x11
```

teraz w zależności od wyniku zmieni się temat na solved bądź nie. Poczekamy na kompilację...

----------

## Insenic

no i zonk:

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w    -I../.. -I../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L                 -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                          -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                             -D_GNU_SOURCE                            -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO -DXTHREADS  -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API    -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL  -DHAS_SNPRINTF -DLIBX11                   -DPOSTLOCALELIBDIR=\"lib\"      -march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -fno-strict-aliasing   cmsMath.c -o unshared/cmsMath.o

cmsMath.c: In function `_XcmsCubeRoot':

cmsMath.c:91: internal compiler error: in try_split, at emit-rtl.c:3343

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

Preprocessed source stored into /var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2/temp/ccoLfX7N.out file, please attach this to your bugreport.

make[4]: *** [cmsMath.o] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2/work/xc/lib/X11'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2/work/xc/lib'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2/work/xc'

make[1]: *** [World] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2 failed.

!!! Function build, Line 959, Exitcode 2

!!! make World failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

zawartość pliku ccoLfX7N.out

----------

## _troll_

bledami kompilacji Xsow zajmuja sie ludzie na bugs.gentoo.org - wyslij im 'bug report' tak jak mowi (po raz kolejny....) emerge.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Insenic

OK! Znalazłem rozwiązanie. Kompilowałem xorg ze zlymi flagami. Miałem:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -s -pipe -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -s -pipe -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti"
```

poprawnie się skompilowało dopiero z flagami:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -s -pipe"
```

Chyba trzeba było kompilować z minimalnymi flagami. Tak przynajmniej doszedlem czytając b.g.o.

----------

## Gogiel

Flagi 

```
-mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse
```

 mogles spokojnie zostawic.

AFAIR fomit-frame-pointer nie wolno uzywac razem z -Os

----------

## Pepek

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> AFAIR fomit-frame-pointer nie wolno uzywac razem z -Os

 

Mam tak od poczatku postawiony caly system i nigdy nie mialem problemow, wiec cosik zle pamietasz.  :Wink: 

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Gogiel

 *Quote:*   

> Uwaga!!!
> 
> '-fomit-frame-pointer' nie nadaje się do stosowania z kodem C++. Z jakiegoś niezrozumiałego dla mnie powodu kod C++ kompilowany z tą flagą potrafi się czasem znacznie rozrosnąć. Dlatego zalecam ograniczenie stosowania tej flagi do kodu pisanego w C. Dodatkowo w przypadku drobnego ułamka programów pisanych w C++ flaga ta, oprócz rozdmuchania rozmiaru wynikowego kodu, może dać w rezultacie kod wadliwy, tzn. taki, który nie będzie działał poprawnie lub nawet segfaultował. Dlatego stanowczo odradzam używania tej flagi przy kompilowaniu kodu C++ (np. aplikacji KDE czy Mozilli), przynajmniej dopóki nie zostanie to naprawione w GCC (ale błąd ten występuje już od dawna, więc pewnie to ostrzeżenie się tak szybko nie zdezaktualizuje). Jeśli ktoś ma jakieś w miarę aktualne wyniki z własnych obserwacji, potwierdzające lub negujące to co napisałem, to byłbym wdzięczny za kontakt.

 

http://lubuska.zapto.org/~hoppke/too_much_to_learn/kompilat.html

Widocznie to jakies stare informacje...

----------

## free-mind

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> AFAIR fomit-frame-pointer nie wolno uzywac razem z -Os

 

Byc moze dlatego, ze (jak glosi man gcc) flaga -Os zawiera juz w sobie -fomit-frame-pointer...  :Smile: 

Peace.

----------

